
Porting a Wolfenstein-type engine to the MEGA65 - ingve
https://c65gs.blogspot.com/2020/07/porting-wolfenstein-type-engine-to.html
======
geogra4
The mega 65 looks really beautiful. Do we think it'll actually come out in
October?

~~~
sgt
That and the Commander X-16 will make it a beautiful 2021.

~~~
bitwize
In the meantime I'm still hankering for a full-sized North American THEC64...

